# Modifying Coilovers



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

Really want to get low on coilovers up front. My V-Maxx's are all the way down and it's not low enough..lol..

I was reading that we may be able to remove the helper spring and cut bumpstops. My main concern is for the front. I have a few tricks up my sleeve to get REAL low in the rear. Anyone ever do this or know what im getting myself into? 

VMAXX










:beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Remember the springs are there for a reason and the company has specified that height for a reason--- the strut length. If you compress the strut that much you will risk bottoming out due to the decreased strut travel.

The helper springs are only there to assure that there is pressure on the spring at all times and it's not just sitting there.

Buy better coilovers. Some brands go lower then others and preform better as well. I was able to tuck 17's on a 40 series tire with H&R's. Although at heights that low it doesn't sound like performance is what you're concerned with?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm curious to hear your tricks for getting lower in the rear. I wouldn't even want to ride in a car with modified v-maxx's. LOL epic ride comfort failure.


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

Doug..performance will be going out the door for sure. That's not my concern although safety is. No cooilover will get me where I want to be without changing something. Raising strut towers sounds way too expensive. 

When u say u tucked 17's did you tuck wheel or tire?

I'm gonna get the rear lower by cutting the arm and welding a cup so the arm is recessed. I think its only been done by Rayvern. Thoughts on this?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

do you mean moving the mount further back so it compresses more? I had thought about this as well and wondered. You'd get good ride quality for sure that way.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

On the rear of the car:

I had H&R coilovers (like I already said) I wanted to lower the rear of the car some more or just see if it was possible. I already had my rear height adjustment perches out so I removed the helper spring just to see what would happen. I put the car on the ground while holding the spring in place and it wouldn't even grab the spring. The rear geometry is just not setup to go that low I think. I believe the joint located at the front of the control arm cannot pivot up that much or there is another factor I'm not thinking about. Currently I have my car suspenion-less on jackstands so if you want I can tell you if this arm will go up any further than about parallel to the ground - I doubt it will.

Now with the H&R's I was able to tuck a significant amount of tire at the lowest setting. I only drove around like this for all of about 2 weeks then I went up about 3/4". I'll see if I can dig up a photo. Also that was with the H&R coilovers for the 3.2 spec R32 which have spring rates that are 50 lbs. stiffer per side so with slightly softer 1.8T springs I feel like it would have sat a little lower but wouldn't have tucked wheel ever.

You need a shorter strut body if you want to go that low. If performance is out the door completely then you could consider removing your front sway bar and buying a set of H&R ultra low's from the front of a mk4 and getting custom springs in the rear. That way you're not cutting anything and it's fully reversible when you wake up one day and realize it sucks driving a school bus that can't hold more than 2 people.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

I know in the Air suspension forum they have a bunch of tricks to get lower.. most of them are bag specific but you could get drop bushings, which are about half the size of original ones which will give you half an inch or so, also if you can spread hte spindle open a bunch and drop the coils lower into that you can get lower, just make sure its not hitting hte CV boot. look around the air suspension forums


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sweet, so ill hunt down a set of h&r ultralows fronts. Hopefully I can still weld a swaybar mount on.


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

Would I run into an issue with the different strut tops. Are the mk4 fronts a bolt on deal for the quattro?


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

Bump, Going to try and remove helpers. Will post before and after pictures and impressions.

Also just want to double check that a MK4 Jetta/GTi coilover will work (H&R ultralows), with exception of sway bar.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

The coilovers from GTI's and Jetta's are different then the TT's. You will need an R32 or TT set of coils If you have quattro.


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

Forgot to mention, im only looking for front coilovers


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

They are still different. They have an extra bracket welded on for something. I can't think of it off the top of my head.


----------

